# Colorado peeps.....have a question about trailer registration



## equinelvr (May 7, 2012)

Hello all, 

I have a question regarding a horse trailer from Colorado. I found an older trailer that the owner informs me is a 1986, and that appears to be the correct era on this trailer. I am in Arizona and the title is an Arizona title with a note for the previous title being in Colorado. The issue is that the Arizona title shows the trailer is a 2008? What is Colorado's registration policy for trailers? Could it be that it was never registered in Colorado until 2008 if it was used on a ranch? The VIN number matches what is on the trailer, and the name it is registered in is the gentleman I am speaking with. When I asked why the title shows 2008, he was not sure, he purchased it in 2012. This is the first time I have ever seen anything like this. Any ideas??:?:


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I just bought a trailer and had it transferred into my name. It is an older trailer in excellent shape and the lady doing the paper work had to consult with someone else and when they were entering the information into the computer I heard one saying the year of the trailer and it was inaccurate, about 6 yrs newer than it actually was, I corrected it but after wondered if I hadn't said anything it would then be listed on the ownership as being newer than it really was.
Could this be what happened with the trailer you are looking at? Or perhaps when the ownership was changed in the past someone mistakenly put the date of transfer instead of the year it was manufactured.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

That sounds like an error on the Arizona side when the title was transferred from CO. The first line on CO vehicle titles is: Vin#, Year, Make, Body. Very straight forward. On the registration slip, there is a box for when it was first registered by this owner. That could be where the 2008 came from if he had both when he went to the DMV. Your question on the ranch usage doesn't hold up. Ranchers are on the highway running stock between pastures and to the feed lots most weeks. It had to be licensed before 2008 if it was being used.

Call the DMV and see what needs to be done to get it corrected. I would not buy it no matter how good the deal is until it is cleared up. If you go to sell it in a few years, you will have a bigger headache on your hands. AZ shouldn't of been able to even cut a new title since the VIN# and year didn't match up. There are codes built into the #s so they can be cross checked.


----------



## equinelvr (May 7, 2012)

Thank you! This helps....I will contact mvd to see what they say about it.


----------

